# Zangoose, Seviper, and Evolution?



## Spatz (May 19, 2009)

Looking at it, the two of them deserved an evolution in the DPPt. Gen, and it could've been possible, using razor fang and claw. Please discuss.


----------



## GigaNerd17 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah... now that you think about it, it DOES seem like a good idea!  Zangoose gets a mouthful of fangs, and Seviper grows arms!

LOL, just kidding. :)

*I'm serious this time.*
That's an EPIC idea!  I wonder why Game Freak doesn't consider stuff like this. :/


----------



## President Michael Wilson (May 19, 2009)

One of the most common complaints about the fourth generation was the number of evolutions/pre evolutions, and you want more?

This is why I left, this place confuses me


----------



## Yarnchu (May 19, 2009)

President Michael Wilson said:


> One of the most common complaints about the fourth generation was the number of evolutions/pre evolutions, and you want more?
> 
> This is why I left, this place confuses me


Actually, it was the number of uneeded evolutions. Some of the weaker pokemon could have used evolutions, but instead we got random ones out of the blue(Was Tangrowth and Lickilicky _really_ neccesary?). Then Dusclops got one while Banete didn't. 

Zangoose and Seviper, however, could use an actual evolution. Not exactly needed, but they could use one.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 19, 2009)

I could see that, evelutions for the both of em. It makes more sense than several of the evelutions that gamefreak has come up with. They'll probably do something for fifth gen with them, although maybe we'd get a prevo, which would be a little odd. I wonder why they're mortal enimies in the first place. 

And i have to agree with the post above, a bunch of the evelutions were just plain stupid and/or unesessary. Magmotar. I just don't think i'll ever get used to it. The prevo is okay, but the evelution is just wierd.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (May 19, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> I could see that, evelutions for the both of em. It makes more sense than several of the evelutions that gamefreak has come up with. They'll probably do something for fifth gen with them, although maybe we'd get a prevo, which would be a little odd. _I wonder why they're mortal enimies in the first place. _


Zangoose is suposedly a mongoose while Seviper is a snake. Mongooses and cobras are natural enemys so this was just a play off of that.
Oh, and I do think that they could make some amazingly awesome evos for both of them. Their primo material.


----------



## Zoltea (May 19, 2009)

Mind you, think about their stats. I checked them, and from what I saw they're very unlikely to get an evolved form, a pre-evolved form is much more likely.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (May 20, 2009)

An evolution for these two doesn't quite work in my mind.

A pre-evolution would be cool. I want baby Zangoose and Seviper.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 20, 2009)

Seviper, sure. Zangoose, no.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 20, 2009)

yeah theyre confirmed for 5gen god havent u been checking the news?






 (this is the only 1 i could find a sprit 4)


----------



## Spatz (May 20, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> Mind you, think about their stats. I checked them, and from what I saw they're very unlikely to get an evolved form, a pre-evolved form is much more likely.


Mind you that Blissey was barely made better than Chansey. Just like five more stats in each. Scyther was evolved, and other than legends, it has the best stats for a first stage. So it's possible that evolutions could happen, and prevos now that it's been mentioned many times.


----------



## musical tears (May 20, 2009)

if zangoose does end up getting an evolution, i doubt i'll like it.  Zangoose is one of my favorite pokemon.  i don't really care for seviper that much, though.


----------



## Pikachu (May 20, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> yeah theyre confirmed for 5gen god havent u been checking the news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*snort*

I predict that Zangoose/Seviper will get a pre-evolution, not a evolution. Don't know why, I just have a feeling. And those feelings are usually right.


----------



## Minnow (May 27, 2009)

Why aren't people ever happy with single Pokemon? All the superfluous evos and pre-evos in DP just were over the top? Why more? Sure, Zangoose and Seviper might have cool pre-evos or evolved forms, but, even so, it would seem like too much to me. They should focus more on original Pokemon than adding to past families.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 27, 2009)

Agreeing with Minkow here.
Why do you people think that adding an evolution to an already good pokemon makes it better? Not every pokemon has to evolve, and that's what I like about them. It's like Absol all over again. 
Just leave them alone. Seviper is like my favorite pokemon and I love them just the way they are, without any dumb evolutions (seriously I wish they'd stop making up new ways to evolve).


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 27, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Agreeing with Minkow here.
> Why do you people think that adding an evolution to an already good pokemon makes it better? Not every pokemon has to evolve, and that's what I like about them. It's like Absol all over again.
> Just leave them alone. Seviper is like my favorite pokemon and I love them just the way they are, without any dumb evolutions (seriously I wish they'd stop making up new ways to evolve).


Okay, I partially agree with that, BUT most of the single, no-evolution Pokémon are a lot weaker than fully evolved forms, making them fairly useless for competitive battling and, to a lesser degree, in-game. With my favorite Pokémon being Absol, I'd love to see evolutions to some of the cooler 'loners' (Zangoose and Seviper included). If Nintendo is going to make Pokémon that will never evolve, they need comparable stats to those that have evolved.

That said, I'm still mad about Magmortar, Electivire, most baby Pokémon, and Rhyperior.


----------



## Spatz (May 27, 2009)

I agree with sections of above posts, but knowing nintendo/gamefreak, they'll do it. I'm more of suprised they didn't give more use to that claw and fang than just single evo. At the moment (still tired) I can't think of a unique way of evolving involving an item holding pokemon other than the actual item. And Stones need to be reimbersed, their only purpose is first gen evos. (Fire, Leaf, Thunder, and Water) Or first/second (Moon and Sun) or Second/Third (Dawn, Dusk, Shiny)

Poor Porygon, upgraded to much that it got a virus. Poor thing...


----------



## Claudster (May 28, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Agreeing with Minkow here.
> Why do you people think that adding an evolution to an already good pokemon makes it better? Not every pokemon has to evolve, and that's what I like about them. It's like Absol all over again.
> Just leave them alone. Seviper is like my favorite pokemon and I love them just the way they are, without any dumb evolutions (seriously I wish they'd stop making up new ways to evolve).


I agree with the last part why don't they just put more uses
to the old stones. I mean look
at the thunderstone there are only two 
evolution families that need it.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 30, 2009)

Eon Spirit said:


> Mind you that Blissey was barely made better than Chansey. Just like five more stats in each. Scyther was evolved, and other than legends, it has the best stats for a first stage. So it's possible that evolutions could happen, and prevos now that it's been mentioned many times.


That's why Scyther needs a Pre-evo.. I've been calling for one since Gen 3. A cute little nymph, maybe 2 and a half to 3 feet tall, with smaller, more rounded features, and no wings... pure bug type... maybe 70 base attack and speed...


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 30, 2009)

^ That could be interesting.

Thinking about the Zangoose-Seviper evolution thing, I...don't think it would be a good idea anymore. The Pokédex entries say those two are mortal enemies, not that their evolutions are mortal enemies. It would be very difficult to evolve without going against all that has been revealed so far. Besides, both of them are dang cool as it is...maybe they deserve prevos, though.


----------



## Aethelstan (May 31, 2009)

Notice that most of the unneeded evolutions were based off of 1st and 2nd gen Pokemon that didn't originally evolve. In G/S/C, a lot of baby Pokemon were added to non-evolving Pokemon, and now in D/P/Pl, there are a lot of evolved forms of those same Pokemon. Good examples are Electabuzz (Elekid and Electivire) and Magmar (Magby and Magmortar). I didn't see any evolved forms of R/S/E Pokemon (correct me if I'm wrong), because those are all still fairly new. In the 5th gen is when you'll probably see a whole bunch of new evo's of 3rd gen Pokemon.

...and yes, Zangoose and Seviper evos would be cool.


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 31, 2009)

I don't really want evos... the evolution of Zangoose might be less fluffy x3

As for Seviper... it could be ugly ><


----------



## Sapphiron (Jun 6, 2009)

I dunno if they'd make an evolution for a Pokemon with 130 base Attack power, but it would be epic. Seviper would be more likely to evolve due to its less prominent stats, but if its rival doesn't evolve, Seviper might not evolve either.


----------



## BynineB (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, they could have, sure, and they needed evolutions, but I think there were enough in DPPt.
Wasn't there eighteen new evolutions?


----------



## Erif (Jun 6, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> yeah theyre confirmed for 5gen god havent u been checking the news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.

As for this thread, no. We really don't need an evolution for all 450 pokemon [/sarcasm].

Edit: And if they make another Eeveelution, I'm going to scream. The last two were uncalled for, and if there's not a dragonlution, screw it.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 6, 2009)

Erif said:


> ...and if there's not a dragonlution, screw it.


And if there's anything _other than_ a dragonlution, I'm going to take my complaints to Japan in the form of a bodybag. The eeveelutions are all meant to be traditionally Special types, so why so many people ask for a ground/rock/any physical type eeveelution dumbfounds me. Perhaps making it evolve through leveling up while holding a dragon scale would be cool, ther eneeds to be more use of certain evolution items.

On topic, i'm kinda mixed between this. Both Zangoose and Seviper are awesome pokeys, and I'm sure that any evolutions added to them would likely go into the OU catagory, but on the other hand, it's pretty awesome to have some pokemon without new evolutions/preevolutions. I'm pretty sure that a Farfetch'd evolution would screw up my opinion of it, just as it did with Magmar.

Bloody magmortar. It doesn't even _look_ like a duck. >:(


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 6, 2009)

> I'm pretty sure that a Farfetch'd evolution would screw up my opinion of it, just as it did with Magmar.
> 
> Bloody magmortar. It doesn't even _look_ like a duck. >:(


Electivire is even worse; it just looks like a blob. Electabuzz was awesome, dang it! 
...I won't even go into Tangrowth...or Togekiss.

There are still a lot who deserve evolutions, though. There are enough no-evolution Pokémon, with more being created every generation, that some should (and will, if they make more generations) evolve. Or, in the case of at least Kangaskhan, get prevos.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 6, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Electivire is even worse; it just looks like a blob. Electabuzz was awesome, dang it!
> ...I won't even go into Tangrowth...or Togekiss.


Too true. Although Togekiss is starting to grow on me, it doesn't really fit the togetic line.


----------



## BynineB (Jun 7, 2009)

Tangrowth and Lickilicky are a little uncreative.
But Magmortar.
Who the hell decided to fuse an obese Chansey and an obese Magmar?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

The same person who decided to fuse a blimp with Togetic.
And decided to fuse an obese Chansey with Electabuzz.
And decided that Rhydon desperately needed to grow into a fat rugby player.
EDIT:
Numbers 462-468:

Clue: They are all fat, they are all very close in design, the flying ones look like blimps and the non-flyers look like blobs, etc. 

It's like they decided that they needed evolutions and they didn't care how they turned out, so they did a rush job and came out with a lot of similar bad designs. >:-(

Ironically, 4th gen is generally my favorite, design-wise. These seven sum up pretty much all I dislike about it.


----------



## Espeonrules (Jun 7, 2009)

Togekiss is okay by me, but some of them I really hate. Take Probopass for example. Seriously, it's hideous. And also Magezone. It really doesn't fit at all with it's evolution chain. 

Staying on topic, Seviper and Zangoose were always one of my favorites. I don't think I'll like it if they evolve.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

Probopass was absolutely awful, yes, but that was only to be expected with Nosepass being what it was. Most of the others were awesome before they evolved.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 7, 2009)

IMO if they do evo's 4 Sevvy/Zang they had better not screw up th appearance. I swear some bricks'll be thrpwn if they do...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

The easiest way to make sure they don't mess it up is to not evolve them. End of story.


----------



## Erif (Jun 9, 2009)

Kai said:


> And if there's anything _other than_ a dragonlution, I'm going to take my complaints to Japan in the form of a bodybag. The eeveelutions are all meant to be traditionally Special types, so why so many people ask for a ground/rock/any physical type eeveelution dumbfounds me. Perhaps making it evolve through leveling up while holding a dragon scale would be cool, ther eneeds to be more use of certain evolution items.


Good, I like the way you think. xD


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't really see why it's important for every single pokemon to be up to the best standard in competitive battling. If every single pokemon was a super-uber fighting machine like Garchomp or Tyranitar it'd make the game incredibly boring. I'd rather have pokemon with particularly good traits and particularly bad ones rather than a super-poke with few weaknesses or something. 
Also I'm fairly sure if you play in an UU tier you can use pokes like Absol and Zangoose reasonably, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

^ True. Absol is one of the better UU Pokémon, but with the exception of its Attack stat, all of its stats are below average for fully evolved Pokémon, and most below average for all Pokémon. I think it is reasonable to give evolutions to a lot of UU or NU non-evolving Pokémon. After all, if Scyther can evolve, why can't others?

As for the super-uber fighting machine thing, there are currently only five non-legendaries like that (including Garchomp and Tyranitar), and they're all comparatively difficult to obtain. There won't be more made with cross-generational evolutions, I think.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 9, 2009)

No clue on metagaming, so...no input from me on that regard. 

Personally if they did do evo's I'd like to see some interesting changes, say Zangoose gaining the steel type, and a different ability. I dunno on sevy's part though...


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 10, 2009)

They might make a Seviper evo just to make him suck less...

Or make Zangoose own more. Whichever works more.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 10, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> yeah theyre confirmed for 5gen god havent u been checking the news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has everyone who posted here noticed this? Firstly, is this post a joke? Secondly, this sprite looks awfully poorly made to be official. Thirdly, if this is real, OMG THAY SCREWED UP SEVIPER! But it doesn't actually look that real to me.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 10, 2009)

Just some ideas of what some Zangoose and Seviper evos would look like here, pay no attention. Not that it would get any anyway.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> yeah theyre confirmed for 5gen god havent u been checking the news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For one thing, it has a Scyther blade for a tail. *rolls eyes*


----------

